# Acid+peroxide and gold disolved completely!!



## Rtnbrat5 (Mar 6, 2013)

What do I do now? I think it dissolved all the gold completely and I don't understand what to do next. I have read on the forums but I don't understand the terminology. My concentration gets screwy due to having Multiple Sclerosis when I read. If I put some drops of water in the solution will it settle all the gold and then I can get the gold out of the bottom?


----------



## butcher (Mar 7, 2013)

Rtnbrat5,
Your question is not making any sense to me.

What are you putting water into, what solution, which process, what have you done so far to put gold into solution.

The way to learn for now is by reading, reading will help you get better at reading, and it will also help you learn the terminology and every thing else you will need to know to be able to learn to recover and refine precious metals successfully.

Read Hokes book, take your time, do the experiments she teaches, the book is very easy to read and you can do it at your own pace, the book will also teach you the language as well as almost everything you will need to learn to recover and refine precious metals, spend time on the forum you will pick up the language and learn other methods not discussed in Hokes.

Hokes teaches the basic principles and the higher grade scrap, the forum compliments Hokes teachings and goes more into detail with low grade scrap like electronics or ore.

Study the thread dealing with waste, and the other great subjects in the safety section.

In the general chat section read the guide to the forum following the links for the guided tour.
Also read the general reaction list, and welcome to new members.

Then Laser Steve's and other members web sites and videos are helpful to see what you have been reading putting pictures to the words and ideas. 

If you read you will not only get better at reading but you also will learn recovery and refining, if you do not read you would probably be better off just learning testing and buying and selling, and forget about refining, as reading and studying is a big part of learning unless you had someone to physically show you what to do.

I understand you having trouble with reading, when I graduated from High school I could not read, but have learned since then by picking up the books that interested me, spent the time to read them at my own pace, every page or book I read I got better at reading, I wanted to learn electronics, well I got electronic books, I did not know what they were saying I did not understand the language, but I wanted to learn so I kept reading, the more I read the more I understood, then magically one day I was speaking the language, and now I can build anything I want to out of electronics, I have done this with many skills, including this one I am learning here recovery and refining of precious metals, so even when I do not understand what I may read here on the forum, or other books on the subject, I still read it I gain some knowledge doing it now and am learning the language, I also know I will understand it better one day as I keep reading. 

Heck I can almost understand what our chemist LOU says (sometimes), if I do not, I just keep reading it anyway, I know one day I will understand it.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2013)

Add in a copperwire and your gold will reappear.


----------



## Rtnbrat5 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you I'm headed out to do so now! I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Rtnbrat5 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok we'll I'm bout to give up! I dropped copper in and the copper is just covered in green crystals now. Not sure what they are and to boggled to care at this point. I don't understand most of what is said when abbreviations are used and then I have to keep jumping back an forth to cross check/read everything. I have a bit of gold flakes and lots more gold that could be done but have run out of patience at this time. If I leave it all just as it is and come back at a later date to begin again is the gold going to still be there or have I wasted about 3 months of time and space on all this stuff? And what are these green crystals. I used a lump of copper and bended to hang from the top of it down into the solution and when I came back to check it is covered in green crystals.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 13, 2013)

> I have read on the forums but I don't understand the terminology. My concentration gets screwy due to having Multiple Sclerosis when I read. If I put some drops of water in the solution will it settle all the gold and then I can get the gold out of the bottom?



This is my advice and it is really not meaned offending. 

One day I will not be fit enough anylonger to pass the firefighters fitness tests or my eyes or ears will be to bad, then I can't do this thing anymore. When you are not able to read, learn and understand, then you cannot be an autodidact.

When your gold is dissolving in AP, then you may have added too much and/or too concentrated peroxide. You have tried to bake a bread and when you added salt, you have taken kg instead og gramms - not by a mistake,but because you didn't understand the difference. Lucky you, since you have not done another mistake, which could have been more fatal.

*Chemicals are not humane, they are not social, not integrative and they do not care about hard work and no time, MS, dyslexia or blindness or whatever problems people have. *

I have thought of writing this as a pm, but it is an important thing, that in my opinion should be said, because I read those excuses already before in this forum in the short time i've been here.

Whatever you do, do it with responsebility. Maybe you could find someone of your friends to help you reading the processes and what else there is to learn. But without - no go.


----------



## Rtnbrat5 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks and no offense taken. I don't use my MS as an excuse but more as information to help others understand the whys. My cognitive issues come and go and that's why I ask if it will still be ok to come back later and still retrieve the gold from the solutions. In a week,a month, or maybe longer I may be clear minded enough to dig in and learn a lot. I hoped this attack wouldn't get bad if I ignored it but it is quite resistant to my efforts. I barely know I have it until the cog fog sets in. I read somewhere before that you can train your body not to be sick if you convince it that your not sick. True or not I'm trying lol.  but I agree with you on the no go for now. My friends have all run away since my diagnosis so that is why I thought getting here and asking questions would help but it becomes exhausting with flipping back and forth. So, with all this said, I'm not a quitter! I intend on coming back to this site as soon as the fog clears an I can be more productive in trying this out. Thanks for your reply and advice. Hope to see all soon and hopefully I will be quite smothered in riches of PM when I do. I think it's great that this site is here for all to make use of. Thanks again! Take care!


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish you all the best!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 13, 2013)

Rtnbrat5,

Very sorry to hear of your relapsing remitting MS. There is a lot of progress being made in demyelinating diseases. Tysabri was just reaching the market when I left medical billing and showing promise during periods of relapse.

I agree the chemical processes are probably best avoided during relapse. Do NOT worry about your gold. The only way you will lose it is if you throw any of your solutions or sediments away. Otherwise, they'll still be there for your next remission. 

In the mean time, keep studying. I joined this forum after a back injury. After a few weeks of reading I felt like I would be ready to start processing as soon as my back improved. Fortunately for me, it didn't improve quickly and all I could do was keep reading for months. I now understand that was actually a good thing as far as my understanding of recovery and refining goes. I read Hoke's book early in the process. After spending another year studying the forum, I reread Hoke again recently as I was reformatting the printer friendly version. I was amazed at how much more sense it all made this time.

It sounds like you had too much and/or too strong hydrogen peroxide in your acid/peroxide. That's why your gold dissolved. When you try to cement the gold out of solution with copper, the solution has to become saturated with copper before the gold will precipitate out of solution. The crystals are probably just some of the copper salts (copper chloride) crystalizing out of the solution. It's not much different than dissolving sugar into hot water, creating a saturated solution, then letting the solution cool and evaporate. As the sugar water cools and evaporates, the sugar forms crystals (rock candy). Your gold probably cemented out and will be mixed with any solids at the bottom of your container.

Take your time. Don't stress over it (it's not good for you as I'm sure you know). Study. Your gold will be there when you're ready. 

Dave


----------



## kkmonte (Apr 13, 2013)

Yea, I know what you are going through, my wife was diagnosed with MS about 4 years ago. Luckily she doesn't have it that bad yet, but some attacks are worse then others. And some days are worse/better then others too. At least the interferon IM injections seem to be helping my wife's attacks though.

With the copper in the solution, either gold powder (very fine black powder) or copper salts could form on the wire. Try to knock this stuff off the wire to keep it as clean as you can. if the copper gets too coated then the process might stop or go very slow. You want to keep clean copper in the solution and use a brush or something to wipe the wire down into the solution. Once the solution is full of copper, you will then dump off (or suction off) the liquid and leave your powder in the bottom of the container. This is your gold.


----------

